

Interview with founders whose startups didn't survive (video) - seajosh
http://techdrawl.com/atlanta-startups-that-didnt-survive/
An interview with 2 Atlanta entrepreneurs whose startups didn't quite make it.
======
lorennorman
Somewhat bittersweet to front-page Hacker News with a video about how we
failed! Feel free to comment here if anyone wants to ask more questions of (or
lampoon) me.

------
MicahWedemeyer
Thanks for sharing with us. I wish there were more coverage of the sad fate
that befalls most of the startups out there.

